# What's your secret!!



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

What sort tricks do u guys use when dieting to help out with will power, motabilism etc?!

Think I must be the master at failing with diets lol


----------



## ujelly (May 5, 2013)

estewart9698 said:


> What sort tricks do u guys use when dieting to help out with will power, motabilism etc?!
> 
> Think I must be the master at failing with diets lol


BMR x activity level = How many calories you're using each day. If you're bulking, you'll want to eat more calories then that, If cutting, then aim for caloric deficit.

When I started working out I was overweight, addicted to coke and constantly ate junk food. I tried to get nutritionists help and they actually made my problem get worst, you can't heal years of bad habit and addiction easily and forcing an extreme diet on yourself probably won't help as you'll end up quitting It and getting back to your old one. Once I learned about the basics I tried to get used to specific things slowly and eventually introducing new ones.

For example... At first I just focused on eating just X calories, without really caring about the source. Yes, I still drank coke, just not the 2 L bottle because then I wouldn't eat enough without consuming more then those x calories. Then I tried to get a decent macro ratio, then replacing simple carbs for complex carbs, eating at proper times, etc... Probably took me more then a year to get used to It, but I guess that was a more natural transition and I don't see my diet as a punishment anymore.

I still have junk food, soda and alcoholic beverage every now and then though. I'm no bodybuilder and don't plan to act as one, I don't see the need for restricting myself so much.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Most fail as they set a diet that is unrealistic for them and try to do too much too soon

I am no bodybuilder either but try to limit the crap foods and keep it realistic but also eat foods I enjoy. Often you can still eat what you like but reduce the portion sizes to maintain the required cals but for me I always look forward to my cheat meal so normally weekdays are strict and weekend I relax a little on the diet.

Just seems to work for me


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Just keep at it I been dieting most of this year and had to start all over again about twice lol just slipped and started eating junk food again saying maybee I bulk a bit longer, its alot like quiting smoking if your determined you will, I got a handle on it now my diet is sorted and the fat is starting to drop off can see a big differance and that make me want to keep going.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Determination.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just started by choosing the healthier option to cut calories so u don't feel like your missing anything for example instead off a packet of McCoys crisps I'd have a packet of squares saves about 150cal instead of a using full fat spread I'd use the light version and then for my bacon rolls I'd chop the fat off the bacon! Your be surprised how easy it is in the beginning and u get use to less calories with out the mind really realising!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i just have topless guys on my phone.....no ****

it works though. when your sat at home bored thinking about what to crap to eat you see a photo of some shredded guy your like.....'chicken breast it is then'


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Hardest thing in the world to control is diet IMO.

Preperation is key for me, plan it, prepare it, have a good plan but realistic one that allows the occasional pizza/choc ect...

Only a samll precentage of people can do it 'cleanly' for 12 weeks plus, the majority of us need junk every so often for sanity and motivation.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a little trick...

I use a teaspoon instead of tablespoon when I have things like yoghurt, muesli etc. Obviously makes no difference to kcals but it does seem to make it last longer and be more of it!

Every little helps!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

No tricks, use a calorie/macro counter eat clean and the weight will go. Diet is as important as training wether your trying to lose or gain.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

ducky699 said:


> i just have topless guys on my phone.....no ****
> 
> it works though. when your sat at home bored thinking about what to crap to eat you see a photo of some shredded guy your like.....'chicken breast it is then'


****... :whistling:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> ****... :whistling:


cant prove it :tongue:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Drugs.

A range of d-hacks products left over from when they were available really help.

Coffee too


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

ducky699 said:


> cant prove it :tongue:


Errr..... you have pictures of naked blokes on your phone. Pretty conclusive if you ask me! :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

psyllium husk - takes the edge off my appetite and cravings.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Errr..... you have pictures of naked blokes on your phone. Pretty conclusive if you ask me! :thumb:


touche.....works though mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The desire to change must be greater than the comfort of complacency otherwise it all falls apart


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> I have a little trick...
> 
> I use a teaspoon instead of tablespoon when I have things like yoghurt, muesli etc. Obviously makes no difference to kcals but it does seem to make it last longer and be more of it!
> 
> Every little helps!


This has helped me so much with portions of porridge. I went from 100g oats portions to 50g, but with a small spoon it takes just as long to eat and psychologically im just as satisfied..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cheat meals


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't have much willpower and convenience is top on my list. Two weeks into my diet and i have lost 2lbs being cautious at first i know i can drop the calories more without it being a psychological burden. Started off with two hot meals a day using a slow cooker to save on prep/washing up or cafe/kebab shop (if work got in the way) and a one whole day fast a week i will add a 24 hour fast before adjusting refining again.

So far this diet doesn't take any motivation to stick too and the food i cook up is anything but bland. Its even been forgiving enough to eat the occasional choco cake or cookie that find at work you would be forgiven for thinking its a bakery i work at.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

L11 said:


> This has helped me so much with portions of porridge. I went from 100g oats portions to 50g, but with a small spoon it takes just as long to eat and psychologically im just as satisfied..


Exactly! Its all in the mind.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

sugar free jelly!!!

(and DNP)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Zero calorie squirty cream


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's as simple as replacing lunch or dinner (a meal you'd normally have rice, bread, potatoes, pasta etc) with a salad and lean meat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Preparation, sacrifice, know your limits.

My nemesis is bulking, losing weights a piece of **** :whistling:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Zero calorie squirty cream


WHERE DO I GET THIS FROM?!

also another trick

I like my plate full, so I just cover it with spinach "oooh look lots of food"


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> psyllium husk - takes the edge off my appetite and cravings.


^^^ This! FIBRE! lots of fibre! helped me knock a further 200 calories off with no extra hunger pangs!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Iifym, just ate 200g protein and whatever else I wanted to 2000 cals  easy


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Getting lean is the easy part, staying lean is when you know what hard work is.

When you can't keep lean, you start to hate yourself when you eat foods you shouldn't, and then start to see fat gain, is it fat gain? Or is it your mind playing tricks on you? It starts to take over your life, just sitting down you can feel the body fat taunting you, mocking you for being weak and giving in to temptation. Maybe it's better to stay overweight, who really cares about aesthetics when you're miserable all of the time?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

^ I fit it into my macros and eat that sh!t


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

sugar free chewing gum, coffee, porn


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just avoid them carbs and kick back and watch the fat melt away working for me anyway just wish there was some carb free sauces to smother my chicken in


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Iifym, just ate 200g protein and whatever else I wanted to 2000 cals  easy


Maybe I've misunderstood. Are you saying that you hit 200g protein, and then after that you eat whatever you want? e.g. Toffee Crisp, Twix, marshmallow teacakes.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

rectus said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood. Are you saying that you hit 200g protein, and then after that you eat whatever you want? e.g. Toffee Crisp, Twix, marshmallow teacakes.


Pretty much, I lost 3 stone 10 in 4 months doing it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Coffee, skipping breakfast and 2 big fulfilling protein heavy meals with around 6 hours between them and a snack inbetween them if required. (Basically IF) this was how I lost a good couple of stone in one go. Not too great for recomping or bulking but it was an easy way for me to diet.

When I tried to eat every few hours with small unfulfilling meals it done my head in!

Also - myfitnesspal is a godsend!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Pretty much, I lost 3 stone 10 in 4 months doing it


Ok, that's great but not really IIFYM. What about your other two macros? Fibre? Micronutrients? It's If It Fits Your Macros, not If It Fits Your Macro haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> Ok, that's great but not really IIFYM. What about your other two macros? Fibre? Micronutrients? It's If It Fits Your Macros, not If It Fits Your Macro haha


He got 200g protein which is 800cals. He got the rest of his cals (1200) from whatever he pleased. That is pretty much how I eat regardless. He didnt get 200g protein and THEN start eating the rest of it. I do time a big chunk of carbs post workout though and do keep an eye on fibre.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

rectus said:


> Ok, that's great but not really IIFYM. What about your other two macros? Fibre? Micronutrients? It's If It Fits Your Macros, not If It Fits Your Macro haha


I really didn't have enough fiber and probably the same for micronutrients. Still when I cut again ill use the same method expect ill make the majority of my calories healthier foods. I was doing alot of cardio at the time aswell


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> I really didn't have enough fiber and probably the same for micronutrients. Still when I cut again ill use the same method expect ill make the majority of my calories healthier foods. I was doing alot of cardio at the time aswell


Did you manage to get lean on this? I couldn't! I have to be super careful what I consume


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

rectus said:


> Did you manage to get lean on this? I couldn't! I have to be super careful what I consume


Yeah ill dig out the before and after pics when I get chance


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

results are what drive me

Take bi weekly pics and when you see a difference it drives me to want to get better and better

6 weeks on a solid diet and up at 5:50am 5 days for 40 mins cardio and still only cheat on a sunday

results breed results


----------



## AndyW90 (Jan 18, 2013)

What really helps with my diet is protein bars, whenever I feel like a bit of chocolate have a bar, kinda feels like a cheat !!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> WHERE DO I GET THIS FROM?!
> 
> also another trick
> 
> I like my plate full, so I just cover it with spinach "oooh look lots of food"


Lol sainsburys or asda


----------

